# Atheros AR8152



## cookiemonster (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!

After jumping into FreeBSD a week ago (without any prior *nix knowledge!), I have it installed & running on four PCs (yay!) - thanks to all who wrote the Handbook, and Michael Lucas of Absolute FreeBSD!

Well now that I bored everyone with my short hello, I have a problem that I hope someone can help me with. I am running 8.1-RELEASE i386, and I've tried drivers if_alc_load as well as ale, age, ae, all in loader.conf with and without miibus support, all without success. I've even tried ndis support w/WinXP on the Atheros driver (multiple versions), but they cause the kernel to panic & attempt to reboot (but doesn't). During this panic time, the nic lights do come on, but I cannot get FreeBSD to respond on any tty.

If anyone has an idea on what else I could try, I'd greatly appreciate it! Otherwise, does anyone have an idea when support for the AR815x will be added?


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 23, 2010)

Oops ... I forgot to add that I am attempting to do this on an Acer AO521 netbook with the new AMD M880G chipset,  and the problem is with the Atheros AR8152 NIC!


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 16, 2010)

alc(4) in CURRENT should support your AR8152.
Use alc(4) in CURRENT. Just copy related files in CURRENT and rebuild it on 8.1-RELEASE. It should build and work without issues. If you still encounter issues, please open a new PR and let me know the PR number.


----------



## enriquefynn (Oct 9, 2011)

I recently installed FreeBSD in my notebook, beside some issues about cylinders, went pretty smoothly, but when I attempt to *dhclient*, the complete system is frozen and inoperative. What's going on with the driver for AR8152? Any of you have a workaround this? Because I can't use FreeBSD without internet =/


----------

